# رواتب المهندسين



## تسالي (11 يوليو 2008)

حبيت اسألكم عن راتب المهندس الميكانيكي في السعودية وطريقة عمله ولكم مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## اسلام انور (13 أغسطس 2008)

متهيالي محدش حيرد على السؤال ده لان لو حد سالهولك مش حترد عليه لان الارزاق بتاعه ربنا وميصحش اننا نسال فيها!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## جاد العليمى (13 أغسطس 2008)

انا شخصيا مش عارف لكن لو انت عرفت ابقى قول لى لان عاوز اعرف


----------



## جاد العليمى (13 أغسطس 2008)

وربنا يكرمنا بأكثر مما نتمنى


----------



## هيثم محمد احمد (13 أغسطس 2008)

والله من خريج 2004 الى 2005 بيكون 4500 ريال
اما خريج 2006 الى 2007 من 3000 الى 3500 ريال


----------



## اشرف العتر (19 سبتمبر 2008)

*ashrafelatr************

فى الغالب يعمل فى المقاولات والراتب حسب سنه التخرج


----------



## eng_hazem123 (20 سبتمبر 2008)

> والله من خريج 2004 الى 2005 بيكون 4500 ريال
> اما خريج 2006 الى 2007 من 3000 الى 3500 ريال



انا مؤيد لهذا الكلام ده الاسعار الشائعة 
ولكن هناك أكثر من ذلك


----------



## ايمن حسين (20 سبتمبر 2008)

الاسعار تغيرت فى الفترة الاخيرة 
من 2005 وطالع 5000 ريال على الاقل package
وفيه مكاتب وشركات كحترمة تدى راتب فى حدود 4000 ريال لخريج 2005 مع البدلات
البدلات اللى هى تاسكن والتذاكر والنقل والتامين الصحى ومصاريف تجديد الاقامة والمكافاة السنوية واجازة شهر مدفوعة الاجر


----------



## وديع المخلافي (20 سبتمبر 2008)

كل شي بحقه


----------



## المهندسة جهاد (21 سبتمبر 2008)

الارزاق بيد الله


----------



## احمد سمير جاد (21 سبتمبر 2008)

والله احنا عندنا فى مصر عموماااا من 700 وانت طالع بس مش طالع كتيير يعنى قول كدهمن 700 ل 1200 جنيه:7:


----------



## احمد الغرباوي (21 سبتمبر 2008)

اكيد ياجماعه مرتبات مصر معدوووووومة 
ههههههههههه
ربنا معانا


----------



## حمدي الزعيم (22 سبتمبر 2008)

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## حمدي الزعيم (22 سبتمبر 2008)

الحقيقة مش عارف ارد واقول اية


----------



## معتز التجاني (22 سبتمبر 2008)

راتب المهندس الميكانيكي لا يقل عن 7000 ريال و8000 ريال لي ناس الباكلريوس وناس الدبلوم 3500و 4500 على حسب ماسمعت من بعض مهندسي منطقه ينبع الصناعيه


----------



## Eng-eazaldee (13 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته انا عزالدين عضوا جديد في منتداكم انا داش كلية الهندسة السنة التحضيرية وابي اقتراحاتكم في هذه السنة واختيار التخصص المناسب ولكم شكر الجزيل


----------



## Eng-eazaldee (13 أغسطس 2009)

انا منتظر الرد هل يوجد من يرد على سؤالي


----------



## Eng-eazaldee (13 أغسطس 2009)

ان رواتب المهندسين يصبح عالي اذا كان لديه خبره ومتميز في عمله ويكون على حسب نسبته التي تخرج منها :7:


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (13 أغسطس 2009)

eng-eazaldee قال:


> ان رواتب المهندسين يصبح عالي اذا كان لديه خبره ومتميز في عمله ويكون على حسب نسبته التي تخرج منها :7:


 
اولا: راتب المهندس حديث التخرج
 الشركات الكبرى : ارامكو ، سابك ، الكهرباء ( الشركاتى الخاصة : بين 8000-10000 ريال ) شامل البدلات السكن والمواصلات

القطاع الحكومي : حوالي ال 7000 ريال

ماسبق تعتمد على معدلات عالية : جيد جدا مرتفع ، فما فوق 


الشركات المتوسطة : 5000-6000
الشركات الصغيرة : 2500-4000

ويعتمد بعد ذلك على المجال ونشاط المهندس .

بالتوفيق لجميع الأخوة المهندسين حديثي التخرج
وبارك الله في الشهادة وجعلها مفتاحا لخير الدنيا والآخرة.


----------



## محمود كمياء (13 أغسطس 2009)

ياجماعة الارقام دى بتعقدنى انا متخرج 2008 من مصر وباخد 750 جنيةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة


----------



## عبد الجبار (13 أغسطس 2009)

وهوا ده الطبيعى بتاع مصر لحديثى التخرج

وربنا يقوينا 

يعنى 750 جنية تشترى بيهم شقة وتجهز بيهم نفسك وتجوز بيهم وكله تمام ولا فى الاحلام


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (13 أغسطس 2009)

تسالي قال:


> حبيت اسألكم عن راتب المهندس الميكانيكي في السعودية وطريقة عمله ولكم مني جزيل الشكر


 


د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> اولا: راتب المهندس حديث التخرج
> الشركات الكبرى : ارامكو ، سابك ، الكهرباء ( الشركاتى الخاصة : بين 8000-10000 ريال ) شامل البدلات السكن والمواصلات
> 
> القطاع الحكومي : حوالي ال 7000 ريال
> ...


 
للإحاطة السؤال كان عن السعودية 
ولاننسى مستوى المعيشة ​


----------



## م.احمد فولي (14 أغسطس 2009)

يا جماعة ربنا يوفق الجميع و بعدين ربنا يسهل ونروح كلنا و وقتها نجرب بنفسنا


----------



## المك نمر (14 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة لله ما ذكروه الاخوة صحيح انا شخصيا سوف اذهب الى المملكة الشهر القادم بعقد عمل 4500 ريال ولكن ولكن ليس الروتب هى المهمة فى المملكة بقدر الخبرة التى سوف تكتسبها هناك والتى لا تقدر بثمن


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (14 أغسطس 2009)

المك نمر قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة لله ما ذكروه الاخوة صحيح انا شخصيا سوف اذهب الى المملكة الشهر القادم بعقد عمل 4500 ريال ولكن ولكن ليس الروتب هى المهمة فى المملكة بقدر الخبرة التى سوف تكتسبها هناك والتى لا تقدر بثمن


 

وفقك الله مهندس المك نمر
واسأل الله لك كل تقدم . 

تذخر المملكة بالعديد من الخبرات الخارجية الأوروبية والأسيوية
ويستطيع المهندس ان يكتسب خبرات متعددة في مجاله ،
تكون له سندا وعونا للإلتحاق بكبرى الشركات ببلاده 
او لإنشاء مشروع صغير خاص به.

وفق الله الجميع لكل خير.​


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (15 أغسطس 2009)

اخي الفاضل انت لو عاوز تنجح مش حاتدور علي مرتب الاول لازم تنجح وتبقي مهندس ناجح ساعتها الشركات هي الي حاتجري وراك وانت الي حاتختار اتعب اولا وربنا مش جايضيع تعبك صدقني لاني مجربه واول شغلي بصرفه مواصلات وبكمل من والدي ولما بقيت كويسه ربنا كرمني بشغل احسن براتب احسن وكلها ارزاق حسب النيه وبركه ربنا في الرزق


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (16 أغسطس 2009)

ربنا يرزقنا جميعا احنا تعبنا كتيييييييييييييييير


----------



## اسماءمصطفى (16 أغسطس 2009)

امين يارب العالمين
***************


----------



## Shaheen81 (29 أغسطس 2009)

إحنا عندنا في الإمارات يبدأ راتب المهندس مثلا في شركات البترول بمستوى أرامكو و ممكن أقل بشوي 35,000 ألف و إنته طالع وفي أما كن ثانيه 30,000 ألف وإنته طالع.


----------



## sameh halousa (29 أغسطس 2009)

الرواتب فوق ال 5000 ريال دلوقت الرواتب بقت كويسه بس انتا شد حيلك وخلي عندك امكانيات عاليه ونصيحه ادرس


----------



## AHMAD-1976 (30 أغسطس 2009)

*الارزاق بيد الله
وستعينو على قضاء​*


----------



## AHMAD-1976 (30 أغسطس 2009)

*الارزاق بيد الله
وستعينو على قضاء​*


----------



## المهندس أنور سطيحه (30 أغسطس 2009)

المهندسة جهاد قال:


> الارزاق بيد الله


:59: 
فعلا الأرزاق بيد الله


----------



## زيدالبقمي (13 نوفمبر 2010)

ياشباب المهندس البحري يعني بكلريوس هندسه بحريه في السعوديه في القطاع العام كم مرتبه انا سعودي ومقدم على ديوان الخدمه اريد الاجابه الاكيده اخوكم زيد ذعار البقمي


----------



## mohammad1969 (14 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
مم يتراوح راتب استاذ في الجامعه حاصل على الدكتوراه في الهندسة


----------



## صديق الشيخ (14 نوفمبر 2010)

متخافش الارزاق بتاعة ربنا
والمهندس الناجح بيزيد اجره بسرعة:15:


----------



## KSA_ENG (14 نوفمبر 2010)

الله يرزق الجميييييييييييييييييع رزقا حلاااااااااااااااااااااااااال


----------



## احمد عبد الرض (15 نوفمبر 2010)

الرزق بيد اللة


----------



## الاعصار النارى (15 نوفمبر 2010)

واللة يجماعة الواحد بيزعل ان لاعبى الكرة والفنانين والمغنيين بيتقدروا فى المرتبات والمكافات اكتر من المهندسين والدكاترة مش عارف لية مع ان دولتنا عمرها ماهتتقدم ولا تواكب مسيرة التكنولوجيا فى مجالاتها المختلفة الا بالمهندسين والدكاترة (اصحاب العلم ) مش بالفنانين وكاس الامم والكليبات .......... مش عارف بجد انا زعلان على حالنا واللة المستعان


----------



## eng_fathee (13 مارس 2011)

طبعا الارزاق بيد الله ولكن يمكن القول بان :
1- المهندس احديث اى ان خبرتى لا تزيد عن 3 سنين ممكن يحصل على راتب شامل 4000 ريال فى السعودية
2- الخبرة10 سنوات المرتب يتراوح بين 7 الاف و10 الاف ودة بيعتمد على الخبرة العملية و المقابلة
3-الخبرة اكتر من 10 سنوات من 10 الى 20 الف 

ارجو ان يستفيد من هذا المهندسين المقبلين على السفر
مع تحياتى 
م / فتحى الشافعى


----------



## عايض (13 مارس 2011)

المهندس المصري يأخذ 10000 وفوق 
المهندس الشامي ياخذ 12000 وفوق 
المهندس السعودي اقل من ذلك بكثثثثثثثر مصداقا للقول " خيرنا لغيرنا " رغم ان السعودي اكثر تأهيلا من غيره ولكن حسبنا الله عالظالم


----------



## shanoon77 (14 مارس 2011)

ياخواني الاعزاء اما بنسبة في العراق راتب المهندس في وزارة النفط لايقل عن 1000$ في بداية التعيين وذاكان لدية سنوات خدمة اكثر من خمسة حوالي 1500$ مع الارباح السنوية تصل لى 2000$ حسب الشركات النفطية وانتاجها ..مع المكافئات الشهرية والايفاد داخل القطر وخارج القطر .......حاليا في العراق هذا مستوى الرواتب المهندسين في وزارة النفط............. وبدون حسد هههههههههههههه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------

